# Geräuschproblem mit git-1.8.5.1

## ulenrich

Das neueste unstable~git hört sich gefährlich auf meiner Festplatte an. Da ich dieses vcs tool sowieso nur für meine overlays brauche bin ich zurück zu stable git-1.8.3.2-r1. Ich hoffe dieser Schritt macht keine Probleme mit Overlays, die  ich schonmal mit dem neuesten Git aktualisiert hatte?

----------

## l3u

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Das neueste unstable~git hört sich gefährlich auf meiner Festplatte an.

 

Wie meinen? Zwei verschiedene Versionen von git machen unterschiedliche Festplattengeräusche?!

----------

## ulenrich

Genau, da läuft was aus dem Ruder mit unstable~git. Das kann man bei den modernen nicht mechanischen Festplatten natürlich nicht einfach so akkustisch hören ....

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Das kann man bei den modernen nicht mechanischen Festplatten natürlich nicht einfach so akkustisch hören ....

 Danke für die Warnung! Ich möchte das bei meiner mechanischen Platte auch nicht hören, und verzichte aufs Update!

----------

## l3u

Also ich halte das ja für ein Gerücht … wenn’s wirklich so ist, dann sollte man rausfinden, warum und das Problem beheben.

----------

## ulenrich

Wenn du mir ein schönes "recipe" gibst, ohne dass ich tausend man pages lesen muss, kann ich das neueste git noch einmal mit knircksen laufen lassen und es messen  :Smile: 

Aber bitte nicht so oft.

----------

## l3u

Schreib halt mal nen Bugreport, wie man das reproduzierbar provozieren kann. Die Entwicker von git interessiert das sicher …

----------

## ulenrich

Mit einem Notebook (also mit einer langsame mechanische Festplatte) müsste das jeder hören, der mit layman -S mehrere git repositories hintereinander synchronisiert und gleichzeitig einen neuen kernel compiliert. Nix besonderes, das wird schon noch jemand merken ...

Ich glaub einfach, dass da im sehr neuen Code irgendwas in Loops die Platte absucht: Irgendein neues Feature, was bedient werden muss.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also jetzt hast du meine Neugierde geweckt. Ich habe soeben auf die aktuellste Version aktualisiert und "layman -S" ausgeführt. 6 Git-basierte Overlays, aber lauter als sonst war die Platte eigentlich nicht.

Vielleicht ein Fragmentierungsproblem? Vielleicht mal sys-fs/shake über /var/lib/layman laufen lassen?

Edit: Ach ich Schaf! /var/lib/layman ist bei mir ja ein squash_mount. *gnarf*... ich probier was Anderes...

Edit 2: So, jetzt habe ich mal ein großes Repo (Empfange Objekte: 100% (5300/5300), 14.94 MiB) frisch geklont, garantiert direkt auf die Platte, und ich habe nichts gehört. Doch ein Fragmentierungsproblem?

Zur Sicherheit hier mein Installationsstatus von git mit USE-flags:

```
 ~/tmp $ eix -e git

* dev-ruby/git

     Available versions:  ~1.2.6 {doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"}

     Homepage:            http://github.com/schacon/ruby-git

     Description:         Library for using Git in Ruby

[I] dev-vcs/git

     Available versions:  1.8.1.5 1.8.1.5-r1 ~1.8.2.1 1.8.3.2-r1 (~)1.8.4.5 (~)1.8.5.1 **9999 {+blksha1 cgi +curl cvs doc emacs gnome-keyring +gpg gtk highlight +iconv +nls +pcre +perl ppcsha1 +python subversion test +threads tk +webdav xinetd PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_6 python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  1.8.5.1(22:04:24 10.12.2013)(blksha1 curl cvs doc gpg gtk iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cgi -emacs -gnome-keyring -highlight -ppcsha1 -test -xinetd PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6")
```

Gibt es da Unterschiede zu deiner Installation?

----------

## ulenrich

Zu bedenken ist ja, dass das alte git keine Geräusche macht: vielleicht einfach schlechter in der Performance programmiert, oder das neue Git hat noch Loop bugs, aber:

Fragmentieren ist eine gute Idee: Tatsächlich ist diese Partition für alles hin und her (portdir/layman/downloads/src_linux) zuständing und sie ist auch noch am Ende der kleinen Notebook Festplatte platziert (nicht der beste Platz bei mechanischen Platten?).

@Yamakuzure, ist dies shake eine sichere Sache? Ich hatte es schonmal erwogen, aber die Finger dann doch davon gelassen, weil ich unsicher über die Zuverlässigkeit bin?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Zu bedenken ist ja, dass das alte git keine Geräusche macht: vielleicht einfach schlechter in der Performance programmiert, oder das neue Git hat noch Loop bugs, aber:

 Ich weiß nicht, ich hätte das dann eigentlich reproduzieren können müssen. Aber selbst mit Ohr am gehäuse war nichts ungewöhnliches zu hören. *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Fragmentieren ist eine gute Idee: Tatsächlich ist diese Partition für alles hin und her (portdir/layman/downloads/src_linux) zuständing und sie ist auch noch am Ende der kleinen Notebook Festplatte platziert (nicht der beste Platz bei mechanischen Platten?).

 Mein /home (darauf hatte ich geklont) liegt auch am Ende der Platte. Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine (wichtige) rolle spielt. *ulenrich wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure, ist dies shake eine sichere Sache? Ich hatte es schonmal erwogen, aber die Finger dann doch davon gelassen, weil ich unsicher über die Zuverlässigkeit bin?

 Ich habe über Nacht shake auf alle Partitionen meiner Platte laufen lassen, und der Laptop machte heute Morgen einen sauberen Neustart. Hier mein "1-Zeiler", den ich verwendete:

```
 $ mount | grep xattr | cut -d ' ' -f 1,3 | while read d m ; do s=$(df -B 1 $d  | tail -n 1 | tr -s ' ' | cut -d ' ' -f 4) ; S=$((s/2)) ; echo "Shaking $d on \"$m\" - $((s/1024/1024)) MiB free, max size $((S/1024/1024)) MiB" ; shake -c 0 -C 0 -o 0 -n 0 -s 0 -S $S $m ; done
```

Meine Platte:

```
 ~ $ mount | grep xattr

/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=journal,user_xattr,commit=0)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,relatime,user_xattr)

/dev/sda6 on /var type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=journal,user_xattr,commit=0)

/dev/sda7 on /opt type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered,user_xattr,commit=0)

/dev/sda11 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered,user_xattr,commit=0)

/dev/sda9 on /home/.ccache type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=writeback,user_xattr,commit=0)

/dev/sda10 on /usr/lib64/debug type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=writeback,user_xattr,commit=0)
```

----------

## toralf

Also allein die Überschrift dieses Threads ist ja schon mal ein Schmankerl  :Wink: 

----------

## ulenrich

 *Quote:*   

> Git v1.8.5.2 Release Notes
> 
> ==========================
> 
> Fixes since v1.8.5.1
> ...

 

Ich muss mal schaun, ob der letzte Punkt git als Audio Software nicht hoffentlich obsoleted  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Also allein die Überschrift dieses Threads ist ja schon mal ein Schmankerl 

 

Unter Einbeziehung der neuesten Nachrichten wirkt die Sache schon weniger amüsant, sondern lässt eher vermuten dass ulenrich über das absolute Gehör verfügt.   :Wink: 

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Handy-erlauscht-RSA-Schluessel-2070254.html

http://gizmodo.com/new-malware-can-jump-air-gaps-using-inaudible-sound-1475444169

Informellen Gruß, Andy.

----------

## toralf

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Handy-erlauscht-RSA-Schluessel-2070254.html

 Puh - und wir haben nicht den 1. April. Da wird man ja selbst als erfahrener Paranoiker ja doch noch immer wieder überrascht.

----------

## ulenrich

... Wir wandern ein wenig OffTopic, warum nicht ...

Gerade gesehen in einem Debian Changelog: *Quote:*   

> gnupg (1.4.15-2) unstable; urgency=high
> 
>   * Fixed the RSA Key Extraction via Low-Bandwidth Acoustic                       
> 
>     Cryptanalysis attack as described by Genkin, Shamir, and Tromer.         
> ...

 

Disclaimer: Ich kann nicht per Gehöre gpg entschlüsseln, habe auch nicht vor es zu trainieren. Wäre aber eine James Bond Idee per Video Chat ...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Handy-erlauscht-RSA-Schluessel-2070254.html

 

Ziemlich gruselig, aber in der aktuellen Version wenigstens gefixt  :Smile: 

Bis zum nächsten mal ...

----------

## Randy Andy

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> ... Wir wandern ein wenig OffTopic, warum nicht ...
> 
> Disclaimer: Ich kann nicht per Gehöre gpg entschlüsseln, habe auch nicht vor es zu trainieren. Wäre aber eine James Bond Idee per Video Chat ...

 

Ich dachte eher daran Dich bei "Wetten Das" anzumelden (Disclaimer: Obwohl ich das nicht schaue), wenn Du es dann drauf gehabt hättest, aber so lassen wir's halt bleiben.   :Laughing: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## ulenrich

Nee , aber ehrlich:

Wie muss man sich den Patch gegen diesen Bug vorstellen: Sind einfach randomisierte sleep Pausen eingebaut worden? Anders gehts doch nicht ...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ich dachte eher daran Dich bei "Wetten Das" anzumelden (Disclaimer: Obwohl ich das nicht schaue), wenn Du es dann drauf gehabt hättest, aber so lassen wir's halt bleiben.   

 

Und was man mit der Fähigkeit noch alles anfangen könnte. Kaloriengehalt von Süßspeisen heraushören, Benzinverbrauch von Boliden, etc.

Ansonsten:

 *http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-announce/2013q4/000337.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GnuPG 1.4.16 avoids this attack by employing RSA blinding during
> 
> decryption.  GnuPG 2.x and current Gpg4win versions make use of
> ...

 

Was immer "RSA blinding" im Detail meint ...

----------

## sirro

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Was immer "RSA blinding" im Detail meint ...

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinding_(cryptography)

Der vorletzte Absatz geht auch auf die Verwendung zur abwehr von side channel attacks ein.

----------

